#      -    ?

## andrey995

(   )     ,        ()  ,                     . 
        ,   ,    , 
                ?

----------


## andrey995



----------


## Larik

.  7 .

----------

> .


    .



> 


       ,    148 . ,   2 ,         --    /    .

----------


## Andrey995

,   -  ,
               ?

----------

> ,   -  ,
>                ?


     (),      5        ,     .
        ()           ()      148 .

----------

> ?


     ,  ,       0%  .

----------

.     ,   .     /   .     ?      7?

----------

> /


18%?     ,  .

----------

> (),      5        ,     .
>         ()           ()      148 .


     1  2008

----------

> .     ,   .     /   .     ?      7?


 18 %,   0%? 
    . 7, ..         .

----------

> 18%?     ,  .


  .    ,     ? /  ?

----------

> 18 %,   0%?


,    ,    /  /   ,   1-164-.



> ,


 ?                  .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## L2606

> ,    ,    /  /   ,   1-164-


- 



> .


..   , .




> 7


  ,

----------


## L2606

> /  /


   ?

----------

> 


,  .    ,           1-164-.     .



> 


 . .

----------


## L2606

,  , ,    , ..  .
  7

----------


## Larik

...




 10  2005 . N -6-03/842@



 23.           ,      (),      (),             ?

.     2  I              .   ,        ,               ,      .    ,     (),    ,   171 - 172    .

----------

> ,  , ,    , ..  .


  ?     ...

----------

> ?                  .


,     ,   . 
1. "   " ()    ,      /
2.       .  
 ?

----------


## L2606

> 1. "   " ()    ,      /






> 2.       .


,

----------

> ,


   11   15  ???

----------

.11  ,      .

----------

,   .  .15 -   ..  ?

 ,        ?

----------

> ..  ?


     .   ,   .

----------

> .   ,   .


  .11     ,   .15    ?

----------

> .15    ?


    . 11     .

----------

> 18%?     ,  .


,    .        ?    ,   :
10/60 -    .
10/76 -    
19/76 -  
68/19 -

----------

:Embarrassment:    -  ?

----------

,      .     ,.     ( ) .

----------

,    .     . 
         ?

----------

,         .

----------

.

----------

,  .  .    .   ?

----------

?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

!
  ,    . 
  ,     ,    .     ,  2 ,  -        -     .
    ,    ,       1 ,       ,      .?
    !

----------

> ,


   ?     .

----------


## .

> ?     .


,             1   (..     )?  :Smilie: 

   ,          ? :Embarrassment:

----------

> 1


                 . 309-.



> ?


           ? :Embarrassment:

----------

.  .  -,     .
   ,     .
   ,      ,  ,   ,       .
,.

----------

.  .     ,   .      10% ().   ,       ,    .  ,   10  20%,

----------

